

Photographer Loves Math, Graphs Her Images - francissson
http://www.wired.com/magazine/2010/01/pl_arts_found/

======
teye
The delicate graphs over low-contrast, well-shot photos are so beautifully
subtle. And the typographer in me loves the equally understated equation
captions.

<http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikkigraziano>

------
spicyj
Seems like a strange project to me. With just a little effort, you can really
make equations that almost perfectly model any curve you find in a photograph.

What's so notable about this? I guess the pictures are pretty.

~~~
Zilioum
I agree, I really like the idea but the 2D ones seem a bit forced to me - not
that aesthetic. The 3D ones on the other hand are beautiful and have a much
more natural feel.

------
lssndrdn
As an amateur photographer, I have often noticed how the best nature images
are often of curves, or other geometrical shapes with some amount of symmetry.
Lines that converge to the corners or lead the eye towards the intended focal
point are another good example. Seeing function curves overimposed on natural
curves tells the observer explicitly of the underlying harmony in nature and
in math, which we all perceive, consciously or not.

------
melling
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=graph+1%2F10%28ln%28x%2...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=graph+1%2F10%28ln%28x%29%2F2%29%5Esin%28x%29+from+16.5+to+27)

------
lzell
Cool. Is there software that can create a Fourier series that matches the
contour exactly, e.g. the contour of the mountain tops in the third pic?

~~~
JshWright
s/mountain tops/piles of snow in a parking lot/

Yer not from around these parts, are ya? ;)

~~~
lzell
:) oops.

